
Learn You a Haskell for Great Good – Chapter 12 in Clojure - dragandj
https://github.com/uncomplicate/fluokitten/blob/master/test/uncomplicate/fluokitten/articles/learnyouahaskell_12_test.clj
======
gargamel9
Just quickly skimmed the source, and there is a hilarious comment for the
bind! function:

"An impure, heretic variant of bind that sacrifices kittens to C++ gods."

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/fluokitten/blob/master/src/u...](https://github.com/uncomplicate/fluokitten/blob/master/src/uncomplicate/fluokitten/core.clj#L341)

~~~
dragandj
There are a few more (but not many functionst) that are a compromise, so I
expect that Haskellers would have a few objections. But, this is Clojure, and
not haskell :)

------
zebre
I like the fact that it is all code and no fluff. Are other chapters planned?

~~~
dragandj
Chapter 13 has already been written a couple of years ago. As for the others,
I planned to write them, code and text and all, but didn't have time to follow
through. A few weeks ago I found time to add lots of improvements to the
library, and have just released new version, so who knows :)

